# Friday Night ABT's



## cajunsmoke13 (May 2, 2009)

Wife has been bugging me to make ABT's. Didn't take much bugging. Plain ABT's, Mexican Cheese Blend, Cream Cheese, Slap Ya Mama seasoning and some cheap bacon. Cleaned the store out. Had sale for .99 a pound for japs. Not many left.  Look No Carbs on the bacon.  Have to be healthy.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 2, 2009)

Yum - looks like the start to a yummy snack!


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 2, 2009)

Nice start... They are a wonderful treat!


----------



## bigsteve (May 2, 2009)

Looking good.  I made up a batch tonight too, but I was too lazy to take photos.


----------



## the dude abides (May 2, 2009)

Carolina Pride Bacon
Fries Crisp Without Burning

What the heck does that mean?  LOL  It's like magic bacon.

But seriously, great looking ABTs


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 2, 2009)

Couldn't wait any longer.  Had a late start.


----------



## bigsteve (May 2, 2009)




----------



## pineywoods (May 2, 2009)

Looks good now I need to do some ya made me want more


----------



## smokingscooby (May 2, 2009)

Cajunsmoke those look great... I am making them for the first time tonight.
I need to get me one of those abt holder trays. It is gonna be harder than he** trying to balance those things in the smoker to stand up straight..especially after some beers


----------



## cowgirl (May 2, 2009)

Mmmm.. Cajun, great looking ABTs!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 2, 2009)

The results look like they were worth the effort put into them! Great looking abts, looks good even at 5:30am! :D


----------



## rivet (May 2, 2009)

Now THAT was funny, Dude! Thanks for the morning cheer.

Great looking ABT's too. Here I am with a cup of coffee and I can taste the ABT in my mouth mixing with the coffee.....man your pics make me hungry!

Thanks for posting, and well done!


----------



## rio_grande (May 2, 2009)

i LOVE THESE THINGS,,, Unfortunately I am the only one who likes them in my house,,, and It ain't worth it to go to all that trouble just for me.... But when I put a smoke in,,,,,,, Ya Baby


----------



## cman95 (May 2, 2009)

Looking good cajun...japalenos and slap ya mama...."you not having fun...till  you call 911"!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 2, 2009)

OK, those look so good...I just did a batch lastnight, but, I think I'm gonna have to use up some more of the remaining ingredients I have in the fridge  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!!!!!

Nice smoke Cajun!

Eric


----------



## rivet (May 2, 2009)

BigSteve, did you photoshop that highway sign?

Good job if ya did!  Nice pic if ya didn't!


----------



## bigsteve (May 3, 2009)

I found the photo of the sign on-line and snatched it.  I added the text along the top.


----------



## porked (May 3, 2009)

Oh my! Pass those over here, will ya?


----------

